# Who's had the latest pop up ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now I have popper stopper , I get NOTHING popping up ( sorry ladies)
But just now...

Fist the middle of my screen went brown and browner , then caught fire ! Very realistic !
Then a bloke rushed in with a hose and put it out !
Some quick message about Internet and it was gone, didnt get a chance to read who it was advertising !

What was that all about then ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just had it.

At least it disappears on it's own but still a pain in the 'arris.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I've seen these new types of pop-up adverts (adverts within the original browser window... there should somewhere be a "close" button, but I can rarely find them) on other sites (ITV-F1) before, but not here...
Anytime you get one, please reply to this thread with who the advertiser is - this will help Jae reject that advert.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Freeserve


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

have ejected one instance of it, but apparently it is still live (we have 2 feeds from 1 company). Am hunting it down.

There is a close button on the creative, but is behind the banner at the top!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just had an AOL pop up a couple of times Â :-/

[edit]
Actually it looks like I'm mistaken. When I click on back and the AOL banner has been at the top of the screen it seems to stay there when everything else goes. I guess this is just because the screen is being built before being displayed.

:-[ I'll get my coat.....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Me again!

I just had this Seat pop-up.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Thats ok...it a pop up seat

Saves space when your not using it!


----------

